# Anyone on Uber People use to sell full time on ebay?



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I sold on ebay sense 2000 or so. I stopped selling there. The management was manipulative and was always forcing new rules in place to control

their sellers. They became ruthless.

Did anyone else here do ebay full time and quit? Do you see any management similarities between Ebay and U/L?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Alabama Lou said:


> I sold on ebay sense 2000 or so. I stopped selling there. The management was manipulative and was always forcing new rules in place to control
> 
> their sellers. They became ruthless.
> 
> Did anyone else here do ebay full time and quit? Do you see any management similarities between Ebay and U/L?


Did you notice this is the Autonomous forum?


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

No...No I did not. My apologies.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> I sold on ebay sense 2000 or so. I stopped selling there. The management was manipulative and was always forcing new rules in place to control
> 
> their sellers. They became ruthless.
> 
> Did anyone else here do ebay full time and quit? Do you see any management similarities between Ebay and U/L?


I sold in the early days. Not full time. It was a product I made and sold for a tidy profit. Did enough to put my oldest through college.

They were all sold on auctions. Impulse bids mostly.

Once the introduced "watch this item" my profits dropped 75%.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I sold a ton during the beanie baby craze. Had a TY wholesale account.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I bought a lot of timeshares on eBay (and sold some) . I made reservations at the resorts and rented them. I was not successful advertising my rentals on eBay but I was with craigslist. 

If you think eBay management is difficult to work with; try craigslist. There is no management there


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I sold on eBay, and still do, but not full time. Just as a hobby to sell my things that I don't want, and stuff that I find on clearance at stores like Walmart and Target.
It's been awhile since eBay has annoyed me, but yes, there are some similarities.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> I sold on ebay sense 2000 or so. I stopped selling there. The management was manipulative and was always forcing new rules in place to control
> 
> their sellers. They became ruthless.
> 
> Did anyone else here do ebay full time and quit? Do you see any management similarities between Ebay and U/L?


Yes. Then eBay policies that allowed abuse and fraud from buyers was it for me.
Told eBay to shove it and their $4000 invoice. 
Hahahahaha


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Alabama Lou said:


> I sold on ebay sense 2000 or so. I stopped selling there. The management was manipulative and was always forcing new rules in place to control
> 
> their sellers. They became ruthless.
> 
> Did anyone else here do ebay full time and quit? Do you see any management similarities between Ebay and U/L?


Yes and at my peak I was generating 9-12 K per month in cash flow half profit. I did it full time for 8 years without having to work for anyone. It started going downhill about 3 years ago and that is when I took up rideshare. Yes it appears that Lyft and Uber are following suit. I still sell a few things on ebay but not at the same volume.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I sold just about everything....even cars.

My last stint was selling pre-owned jeans from thrift shops and garage sales. Buy for 1-5$ resell for between $30 and $100. I had that "Cha-ching" noise going off all day on the ebay app and was at about 12-25 sales a day. I didn't do free shipping. Then the market just died for denim and everyone was selling jeans. Drove the price back down to nothing..LOL.

I did many other more profitable items. One of a kind items. Then e-bay went to crap from all the seller updates and David Wening replacing John Donahue. The Google Panda update that killed the old search in favor of (Cassini). Search results are just horrible now. Plus, Ebay taking over payments??? C-ya! No way...

I always had money back then at least.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I sell on Ebay part time, It’s cool but the fees can high.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Greg @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke sells "Shakespeare Movies" ???


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> I sell on Ebay part time, It's cool but the fees can high.


I'm paying 10% right now but thats with free listings. If you sell full-time its easier to open a store. The fees are cheaper but you pay a monthly fee.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Greg @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke sells "Shakespeare Movies" ???


@RabbleRouser is really just a sock puppet for the dearly departed @tomatopaste


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> I sold on ebay sense 2000 or so. I stopped selling there. The management was manipulative and was always forcing new rules in place to control
> 
> their sellers. They became ruthless.
> 
> Did anyone else here do ebay full time and quit? Do you see any management similarities between Ebay and U/L?


What did you sell?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

EBay became the online flea market for retailers trying to unload supplies that they couldn’t sell in retail stores.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> What did you sell?


I sold . from cars to antique moonshine stills. Vintage watches and watch movements, jewelry, signs, art, pottery, ephemera,
turntables and clothes. Old skateboards too. I went out this morning to hit sales and came home with 12 oz. of sterling for $4.00
and some gold for $6.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Mostly buy, once in awhile can flip something for a profit.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

The two best times to sell are Fall and Spring. I want to go back to re-selling p/t, just not on ebay and I dont have the right products for amazon. I was going to sell CBD oil a couple years ago when there was only like 1 or 2 vendors doing it. Woudda, coudda, shouldda.

Maybe I will start an ebay channel on garage sale hauls. Unfortunately I live in the Notheast and we dont have garage sales from November
to April.

Plus now eBay only shows your items in rotation so basically you are paying them the price of the store but your items are only seen some of the time. There was a time on Ebay where everything you listed sold. People would even send checks and cash in the mail. Those days are over forever.

Now ebay just uses your best items and loads your listings with ad's for same or like product that will lead you off the site. Its counter intuitive for the seller that does all the work but great for ebay because of the ad revenue generated from the eyes on your item.


----------

